# My goats made me look bad....



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

Had some folks show up last night to pick up 20 buff orp chicks.  
As usually happens, they see the goats / dogs and start commenting so we start jawin' about goats...as you can imagine, I can jaw about goats quite well (  ).  
Where she's standing she can see more of our backyard than I can.  

She says, "I'll never have goats again.  I just could NOT keep them penned."

I say, "Really?  We had a few escapees in the beginning, but haven't had one get out in years after we plugged all their escape routes and electrified the fence."  (And really, we haven't...I SWEAR.)

She looks at me like I'm fulla goat poop...then points to the yard and says, "Are those SUPPOSED to be out???"

And sure enough there are Peyton, Reggie, and Jaz, trotting around the pond like they belong there.  Reggie I'm pretty sure was looking at me like, 

Now...I'm just positive this chick believed me when I said "F'real, this is the 1st escape in a long time."  (Then said a hasty goodbye as I had to go play goat wrangler...)

BAD, bad, BAD, goats!!!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 17, 2011)

.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

Darn goaties!!!  

You should of told her they were your "Free Range" goats!!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd forgot to mention how the little jerks got out....The breeding pen they're in is part of the old 5' llama chain link we put up.  Very flexible at the bottom and one of the best escape hatches we USED to have...until, we put RR ties around the bottom and steepled it to that...no more bendy-bendy / escape hatch.

Well...that's been a few years and we didn't notice the RR tie had rotted away / the fence is now loose.

TOTALLY getting a spare RR tie and fixing it this am.

Stupid goats...


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

You should know better than to brag like that     And Roll looks around the corner    and then chases goaties


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 17, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 17, 2011)

goaties never miss a chance to make us look like dopes!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh we run chain link too and my big guys won't get out but I picked up some minis the last weekend in May...   Spent all of the first week of June hauling rail road ties and cinder blocks.     I totally sympathize.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

Of course they had to do it when you had company!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## RPC (Jul 17, 2011)

They sure do know how to keep us on our toes don't they.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

What made it even more fun is that Jaz is wild as a March hare....good thing she eventually followed when her fellow escapees were led into the barn, b/c dh was threatening bodily harm to both of us after he chased her for a while (it was only 95 degrees and he'd just gotten out of the shower...).

Goats....bah!  Why do we put ourselves through this?   

(You know I'm just kidding....life is NEVER boring w/ goats in it...)


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

Our neighbor came over to tell us that one of our "boys" was in her yard a little while back.  Went next door to find Snickers happily munching on her weeds.  She said she was happy that he was doing trimming work for her but didn't want him to get hurt.  When we got to looking to find how he escaped it turned out it was under the chain link...    The other 2 boys were screaming the heads off that Snickers was out and getting a "treat"


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 17, 2011)

This is what mine do too when they get out.  Actually they usually come knock on the back door.  And if only one gets out the others throw major fits.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 18, 2011)

That just made my night!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## PattySh (Jul 18, 2011)

I would have answered, Yup they're supposed to be there lawnmowers broken.


----------



## jlbpooh (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a guy stop at our house on Sunday and asked if I could catch some goats that were milling around in the cemetary of his church. After following them into the woods that was covered with green briar, I found where I thought they had escaped from and told the owners that their goats were loose. The man from the church was grateful that I found where they lived. He wasn't amused at all by the 5 goats eating the flowers and plants that were set out by the gravestones. After seeing where they came from, I am guessing they will end up back in the cemetary at some point. They weren't tame by any means. This lady had said she would send her son out to round them up. All 5 goats jumped up on a car and over another fence. Heck that boy is probably still chasing them down today. At least your goats are tame goats. I am sure they had some fun with their freedom.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have 1 goat that likes to go under chain link fence also. What I did to stop her was stretch some barbed wire along the length of chain link and fasten it to the chain link.  No more escapes.  I tried the cinder blocks and logs ....etc.  Only tight wire on the bottom is holding her.


----------

